

The Biggest Star - ice_man
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sun_and_VY_Canis_Majoris.svg

======
lt
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VY_Canis_Majoris>

------
miked
Please pass the SPF 14,000 sunblock.

~~~
stcredzero
Reminds me of the Roz Chast cartoon.

    
    
        - SPF 1000 - spend an afternoon in a kiln
        - SPF 43*10^23 - take a walk on the sun

